# People at my church seem to dislike, ignore and try to get away from me, especially t



## poehlerfan (Mar 2, 2015)

People at my church seem to dislike, ignore and try to get away from me, especially this one girl who was about to leave on a trip so this was her last week at church for a while, so at the end of the service she went around to everyone in the room and hugged and said goodbye to them. She did this with everyone except me. Why is that? Why would she just completely pass over me.. And when I walked out to say bye she just ignored me. I have asked in the past if I did or said anything to upset or offended her but she said no everything is fine. Then why does she just ignore and try to get away from me?
Also, she seems to be out of town a lot lately and skipping church meetings. I am wondering if she is out of town as an excuse to get away from being at church groups because she wants to get away from me.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you done anything to distance yourself from the group? That's the only thing I can think of. Otherwise it seems weirdly specific. I would be surprised if you affected her so deeply that she would avoid a large regular social/spiritual commitment just to avoid you. Maybe she just isn't super fond of your personality, but she's only one person, and it's surprising if that behavior extended to the group at large unless you'd done something clearly against their group values.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you a heretic? Be glad they haven't burned you at the stake yet.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

You just deal with it like a Christian... so forgive her in your heart, even if you're not sure, let it go. If she is avoiding to you, that's not your responsibility but hers and God's.

Something that took me a while to learn about Church, not all the Christians there behave like Christians! Including myself!

The Christian way to get friends:

But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. - Matt 6:33

"these things" include anything the Gentiles chase after in life, which includes friendships and happy lives. They chase but do not find because it is God who gives.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe your goat feet were showing.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Unfortunately it doesn't sound like they are being very Christian.

Keep being a good Christian yourself by always treating them with respect and helping them when they need assistance (always show Agape love), but also look for the right people to hang around with who you will find upbuilding and encouraging for you. Iron sharpens iron.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Sukairain said:


> Are you a heretic? Be glad they haven't burned you at the stake yet.


Are you a pyromaniac?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Stickman said:


> Maybe your goat feet were showing.


Don't make a joke out of something serious.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

The older I get the more I see that there are a myriad of reason why people do what they do and there is very little you have done or can do about it. Try not to take it so personally or think it is always about you.

You seem very transfixed by this one person yet you mention that there are other people avoiding you. May be you can try a different church...?


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> The older I get the more I see that there are a myriad of reason why people do what they do and there is very little you have done or can do about it. Try not to take it so personally or think it is always about you.
> 
> You seem very transfixed by this one person yet you mention that there are other people avoiding you. May be you can try a different church...?


I agree. It's quite likely that their behavior has nothing to with you. Regardless of the reason though, I would definitely go somewhere you feel more comfortable.


----------



## karibaby (Dec 31, 2013)

Just want to say it's awesome that people are giving her good advice. You guys are great!


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Clannish people often need something of a scapegoat to bind them together, whether it be hatred of immigrants on a national scale, or the odd guy at work on a more personal scale. As someone posted earlier, you might be the one with the metaphorical goat feet.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Something is off about this user. Who makes a new thread/post every 9 months, with no activity in between?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

SuperDevastation said:


> Are you a pyromaniac?


No, I am a historian. And historically, anybody who gets ignored and disliked by their parishioners is about 5 minutes away from being declared a heretic and summarily executed in some horrific, brutal way.

If I were a Christian then I would have the luxury of being able to do awesome things like desecrating the host, blasphemy, and heresy. Unfortunately I'm not, so I have to do those things without the awesomeness, it just becomes matter of fact. 

Your idols are all my rivals. I rival all of your idols. I stand on towers like Eiffel, I rifle down all your idols.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Sukairain said:


> No, I am a historian. And historically, anybody who gets ignored and disliked by their parishioners is about 5 minutes away from being declared a heretic and summarily executed in some horrific, brutal way.
> 
> If I were a Christian then I would have the luxury of being able to do awesome things like desecrating the host, blasphemy, and heresy. Unfortunately I'm not, so I have to do those things without the awesomeness, it just becomes matter of fact.
> 
> Your idols are all my rivals. I rival all of your idols. I stand on towers like Eiffel, I rifle down all your idols.


Sorry but real Historians don't generalize or discriminate like you did with churchgoers, nor do they attach the past to the present. Also crazy talk only makes you look crazy which is terrible for a career like Historian.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> Don't make a joke out of something serious.


Why not?

Isn't the purpose of a joke to be amusing, to entertain people?

It succeeded at achieving that purpose. What would be a sufficient reason to not have made the joke?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> Don't make a joke out of something serious.


 Why not?

Isn't the purpose of a joke to be amusing, to entertain people?

It succeeded at achieving that purpose. What would be a sufficient reason to not have made the joke?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> Don't make a joke out of something serious.


Why not?

Isn't the purpose of a joke to be amusing, to entertain people?

It succeeded at achieving that purpose. What would be a sufficient reason to not have made the joke?


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

niss said:


> Something is off about this user. Who makes a new thread/post every 9 months, with no activity in between?


What do you mean?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Stickman said:


> Why not?
> 
> Isn't the purpose of a joke to be amusing, to entertain people?
> 
> It succeeded at achieving that purpose. What would be a sufficient reason to not have made the joke?


Don't ask loaded questions. Also you asked a serious question so why are you ok with someone making a joke out of it instead of offering a solution?


----------

